
Mirador: a tool for visual exploration of complex datasets - hemapani
http://fathom.info/mirador/
======
codeanticode
Hi guys, just noticed this thread on Mirador. I'm the main developer, and we
are planning to release a new version soon with several improvements,
particularly in the underlying statistical calculations (which are implemented
in the miralib package:
[https://github.com/mirador/miralib](https://github.com/mirador/miralib)). Not
sure if I will have the time to prepare a version for Linux this time around,
but will keep that as a feature request:
[https://github.com/mirador/mirador/issues/49](https://github.com/mirador/mirador/issues/49)

As for the methods manuscript focusing specifically on Mirador, it is on hold
right now, as we have been busy using the tool in the Sabeti Lab to develop
some prognosis models for Ebola and other infections diseases:

[http://fathom.info/mirador/ebola/prognosis](http://fathom.info/mirador/ebola/prognosis)
[http://fathom.info/mirador/ebola/datarelease](http://fathom.info/mirador/ebola/datarelease)

Once we publish the results on these more specific projects, we will go back
to the general paper on Mirador.

Your feedback is highly appreciated, and if you have specific issues with the
software please use the issues section on GitHub:
[https://github.com/mirador/mirador/issues](https://github.com/mirador/mirador/issues)

------
baldfat
I struggle with these project that releases and exclude Linux. I see that the
project has only two contributers but it is written in Java and I would expect
that Linux would be supported. This project hasn't had a release since 12/2014
and just 32 small commits since that release.

------
kbullaughey
Was the manuscript ever published? Can't find it.

~~~
burkesquires
Website says manuscript is in preperation.

------
sebastianavina
now just merge this functionality on open refine.

